# Do you do weird stuff while watching the movies?



## yhwh1st (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's the question: What do you do while watching the movies? Do you always watch it with the same person/people? Do you dress up? Is there something you like to do before or after watching the movies? Do you make a parody of the movies as you watch? Or ANY crazy stuff? Or do you just sit and enjoy the movie? I want to know about it!

I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 20, 2007)

Um, I was unaware that anyone did anything out of the ordinary while watching certain movies. Sure, if it's the opening night of some superly geeky movie, I have noticed lots of apparently crazy humans dressing up or something. Do those humans do the same nonsensical type things at home, years later? Sounds crazy. I don't even own a D. V. D. player or these The Lord Of The Rings movies, but I did watch them at somebody else's place recently, merely because I had never gotten to see the extended versions of the things. Garn, they messed my vision of the Mouth of Sauron up!  Anyways, I mostly annoyed her by pointing out all of the mistakes and going in-depth on lots of stuff.


----------



## baragund (Jul 20, 2007)

Not unless you consider having a bowl of Cheez-Itz and a cold beer "weird stuff".

Actually, the kids still enjoy the movies and we'll watch them together every now and then. We like to yell at the TV and heckle kind of like what people used to do at showings of the "Rocky Horror Picture Show".

Some parts of the movies are still stunning to us and we just watch those parts with no carrying on.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, I almost always watch it with my sister and nearly every time we make a parody of it/them. 

Like at Weathertop: "Watch, they all die and the movie ends here." 
or "Elrond chasing after he fellowship: 'WAIT! YOU FORGOT THE RING!' "  

Fun stuff like that.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah, well, sure, I do that, too. Why not? The first thing coming to brain (mayhaps because you mentioned the Elrond character) ---> At the point where Elrond mistakenly arrives with some random weapon for the evil Aragorn (and after I point out the mistake), I am unable to resist pointing out the unnecessary dramatic flourish employed to reveal the thing. "Your chicken marsala, sir!"


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 24, 2007)

*snickers at above comment*

Once upon a time, when Yay was still living in my lair, it used to be a near tradition to go to a movie and then go out to dinner afterwards. Dinner would then be interspersed with the usual questions...Who was your favourite/least favourite character and why? Which was your favourite scene and why, etc. If we really hated the movie, general dirision would be heaped upon the hapless director and we'd go home happy. During the LotR trilogy we had PLENTY to talk about!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 28, 2007)

"Do you do weird stuff while watching the movies?"

That is an absolutely astounding question, which leaves open the possibility for endless answers...

Let's see...

I clean out my nose with an electric router.

Barley


----------

